
Ask HN: How can we get information on what Khashoggi was going to report? - rasengan
The House of Saud took extreme risks to terminate Khashoggi. He had something important he wanted to share.<p>We the people need to find out what that was.<p>How can we do it?  Does anyone have any ideas?
======
anoncoward111
Most of what he was going to leak can already be inferred, I would say.

Saudi will continue to be despotic until the political winds shift and they
are suddenly cut off, if ever.

